

Leaked: Harvard’s Grading Rubric - shuki
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/15/opinion/sunday/leaked-harvards-grading-rubric.html?_r=0

======
kiddz
This is a good example of the promise of distributed learning where
"admissions" is based on progressively better performance. In a world where
anyone can take an intro Harvard class online and their performance(s) earn
them more access (e.g. actually physical enrollment/credits --things that use
real resources), grade inflation would make such a system fail.

But until then, I think there's a general feeling that the admissions process
accepts those who basically only do "A" work, and subsequent grading within
the school follows as such. Brown does P/F and Yale Law School omits grading
too.

------
cbhl
One of the things that bothers me about online newspapers as a medium is that
you don't get the same cues that this is in the "Opinion" section of the paper
that you'd get from a dead-tree newspaper.

It would have been more apparent that this was satirical for someone scanning
if it had been surrounded by other Opinion articles on a page, and/or had a
large political cartoon nearby. But these don't translate well to a deep link
on a newspaper's website.

After reading this and the linked Boston Globe article, I had to come back to
this page and look for "Opinion" (and found it in the URL before I found it on
the web page itself).

~~~
frostmatthew
I find it hard to believe that a piece mentioning what grades to award "work
submitted by farm animals" is difficult to recognize as satire without a
political cartoon nearby...

